# Wer wird RM untreu?



## wilson (2. April 2009)

Ich wage mich mit einem ketzerischen Thema in dieses Forum, nicht um zu provozieren, sondern mit einem durchaus ernst gemeinten Hintergrund.

Ich habe bereits beschlossen, dass mein nächstes Bike kein RM mehr wird. Die aktuelle Produktpalette will mir einfach nicht mehr so richtig gefallen (ausser dem Element natürlich, aber auf meine alten Tage möchte ich etwas mit mehr Federweg, ohne Gewichtsnachteil). Da ich früher begeistert Cannondale fuhr, fällt diese Marke in die engere Wahl. Da bleibt auch der Nymbus des Exklusiven, den RM umgibt. Es soll auch etwas Ausgefallenes sein, denn ein Scott oder Specialized würde ich mir nie unter den Hintern schnallen.

Wem hier geht es ähnlich und welchen anderen Hersteller zieht er in Erwägung. Will heissen, welche andere Marke bietet einem (ehemaligen) RM-Fan Identifikationsmöglichkeiten?

So, und nun dürft ihr mich steinigen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2009)

Also ich vorerst nicht!
Warum? Weil an sich alle meine Rockys sehr sehr geil sind! 

Mein Herz klebt immer noch ein wenig an RM, obwohl mich schon ein paar wenige andere Rahmen interessieren würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (2. April 2009)

Rocky ist für mich DIE MARKE, ich weiß echt nicht ob ich je mein RM7 WS verkaufen werde...mit meinem Slayer bin ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden
der Hammer wäre jetzt noch ein Co-Sponsoring von Rocky anstatt von Giant...obwohl das Giant echt ein top Bike ist genauso wie ich vorher auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Simplon war
aber ein Rocky ist für mich eben etwas ganz besonderes
generell bauen andere Marken aber auch gute Bikes


----------



## subdiver (2. April 2009)

Momentan gibt es für mich keinen Grund Rocky "untreu" zu werden.
Denn mein Rocky hat noch eine Canuck-Lackierung 
und wurde noch in Canada geschweisst 

Die neuen Modelle und auch Lackierungen gefallen mir nicht,
weshalb eine zukünftige "Untreue" nicht ausgeschlossen ist 

Meine erste Option wäre auch Cannondale, kurioserweise geht CD den umgekehrten Weg wie RM 
und verlagert immer mehr der Produktion (auch Carbonrahmen) 
von Fernost zurück in die USA


----------



## Kirschblotze (2. April 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Wem hier geht es ähnlich und welchen anderen Hersteller zieht er in Erwägung. Will heissen, welche andere Marke bietet einem (ehemaligen) RM-Fan Identifikationsmöglichkeiten?
> 
> So, und nun dürft ihr mich steinigen...



Wieso steinigen? Ich teile Deine Ansichten. Mir gefällt die aktuelle Produktpalette ganz und gar nicht (Ausnahme Flatline von Soulbrother ). Aber die Lackierungen finde ich echt übel, gerade bei den Elements. Das 50er geht gerade so noch.

Der Taiwan-Drops ist gelutscht. Das wäre gar nicht mal unbedingt ein Ausschlusskriterium bei mir, weil sie es endlich öffentlich gemacht haben. Nur wie sie sich verhalten haben, als einigen Käufer nicht klar war was sie unterm Hintern haben, fand ich ätzend. Egal, das ist vorbei.

Ich habe einen Blick auf einen Santa Cruz Heckler Rahmen und ein Morewood Shova ST geworfen. Wahrscheinlich wird es im Winter ein Heckler 

Mit Transition und 2Souls könnte ich mich definitiv auch anfreunden


----------



## dubbel (2. April 2009)

heckler? 
made in...?


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2009)

Meine letzten 3 Räder kamen garantiert aus B.C.... Allerdings ohne Maple Leafs! (OK, die Rohre aus GB oder US of A) Da gibt es doch noch einen gaaaanz kleinen Hersteller. Zumindest war die HTs angeht z.Zt. IMHO alternativlos. Ich hoffe ihr habt die letzte Story im Classic Faden verfolgt


----------



## Kirschblotze (2. April 2009)

Dubbel, Transition produziert auch in Taiwan. Und? Will nur vorher wissen wo der Kram herkommt. Dann kann ich entscheiden 

Habe beim Händler die Schweißnähte des neuen Taiwan Elements mit den Nähten eines B.C. Elements direkt verglichen. Standen beide im Laden nebeneinander. Ich bin kein Schweißnahtspezi. Aber die Taiwan Nähte sahen für mich besser aus. 

Wo wird das Heckler gebruzzelt? Habe ich noch nicht recherchiert


----------



## wilson (2. April 2009)

Made in Taiwan ist für mich kein Argument, ein Bike nicht zu kaufen (ich habe einen wunderbaren Wilier Carbonrahmen aus Fernost zu meinem RR aufgebaut). Dann müsste der Kosten-Nutzen Faktor aber besser sein als bei RM. Der Rush Carbonrahmen ist auch deutlich billiger, als der des Rize.


----------



## wilson (2. April 2009)

Übrigens ist das Mojo von Ibis auch ein ganz feines Bike mit Kultcharakter. Könnte mir sehr gefallen. Allerdings ist bei CD die Lefty eindeutig das, was es ausmacht. Prima Gabel. Ein CD mit einer Fox finde ich hingegen nicht nahezu so sexy!


----------



## dirtpaw (2. April 2009)

seit 2007 keine Rockys mehr, zum einen wegen taiwan, zum anderen sind die Rahmen ziemlich hässlich geworden (meine Meinung). Entweder NOS kaufen (new old stock) pre 2008 oder eben Devinci, Knolly, Cove (ohne zu wissen wo die produzieren). Die haben aber zumindest nie so auf der built in Canada Sache rumgeritten...schöner als die aktuellen Rocky sind sie allemal..... Bin Rocky schon mit Balfa untreu geworden (gibts auch nicht mehr, auch ein Procycle Opfer)

alles wird gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (2. April 2009)

Auch andere Mütter  haben schöne Töchter

Ich träume ja immer noch von einem robust aufgebauten, aber voll tourentauglichen Enduro unter 14 Kg.

Da ich keine wild durcheinander konstruierten Umlenkhebel und schon gar keine Carbonstreben am Enduro mag ist das Slayer SXC für mich dafür *ausgeschieden* (vom Gewicht mal ganz zu schweigen...)

Das *Liteville 901 *scheint vielversprechend zu werden. Allerdings muss man mal abwarten was alles passiert ist wenn das Teil mal ein Jahr auf den Markt war. 

Das *Lapierre SPICY *werde ich mir am 1. Mai am Gardasee auch mal genauer anschauen.

Der "Wohlfühfaktor" wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt ist auch nicht unwichtig. Bei Rocky hat das bis jetzt halt immer irgendwie gepasst...


----------



## fritzn (2. April 2009)

Stimme All-Mountain zu. 
Wie auch immer sie es gemacht haben, bei den Geometrien hat Rocky immer gezaubert: draufsetzen, und wissen und fühlen "so muss das sein!" Bin mal extra deswegen ne ganze Palette vieler obengenannter Bikes 3 Minuten über den Parkplatz gefahren (und das hat schon gereicht), u.a. Specialized (oh no), Lapierre (schlechter als gedacht), Santa Cruz (ok, aber nicht fantastisch), Nicolai (ja, aber), Ellsworth (hmm).
Dann ein Element, ein Flatline, ein SXC. Und da wusste ich wieder warum.

Also am ehesten noch Santa Cruz, aber das ist schon irgendwie was ganz anderes. Die kleinen Hersteller sind sicher interessant. Wie ist denn ein DeKerf im Vergleich zu z.B. Blizzard, Vertex?


----------



## Nofaith (2. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es für mich keinen Grund Rocky "untreu" zu werden.
> Denn mein Rocky hat noch eine Canuck-Lackierung
> und wurde noch in Canada geschweisst
> 
> ...


 
Hm, schau mal auf die IBC Startseite, die Aussage stimmt so nicht!



2010 gibt's 'nen Nachfolger für das Element TSc:

Simplon
Lapierre
Scott
Das 2010er Element Team wird wohl preislich wie optisch ausserhalb jedes vernünftigen Rahmens liegen(siehe Vertex Team)


----------



## ESKA (2. April 2009)

fritzn schrieb:


> Stimme All-Mountain zu.
> Wie auch immer sie es gemacht haben, bei den Geometrien hat Rocky immer gezaubert: draufsetzen, und wissen und fühlen "so muss das sein!"
> 
> Genau so ging es mir, hab bei meinen ersten RM garnicht gewusst,daß um dieser Marke so ein Hype gemacht wird. Hab mich nie in Zeitungen oder sowas informiert, hab mit ein Freund ein Bike gesucht(für ihn) und durch Zufall mich auf ein Rocky gesetzt und es hat sofort zu mir gepasst. Der Händler war oder ist sehr kompetent und zuverlässig und schon hab ich von den Teilen jetzt 3 im Keller stehen. Wie gesagt Händler und Bike passten und deshalb wird mein nächstes Rad auch wieder ein RM.
> ...


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2009)

fritzn schrieb:


> Also am ehesten noch Santa Cruz, aber das ist schon irgendwie was ganz anderes. Die kleinen Hersteller sind sicher interessant. Wie ist denn ein DeKerf im Vergleich zu z.B. Blizzard, Vertex?



Vergleich mit meinem 04 Blizzie:

Das Blizzie ist 300 Gr. schwerer als das DK SST. Die Geo ist anders, komfortabler. Kürzeres OR, vorne höher. Lack bei DK schöner, aber nicht ganz so haltbar. Lack vs. Pulver halt. 

Vergleich mit 05 Vertex 70

Das OR des Vertex ist kürzer, beides aber sahne Racebikes. Das DK braucht mehr Körpereinsatz.

Die DK´s sind echte Rennsemmeln! Ich habs bisher auch so wie All-Mountain gehalten, aber seid ich DK habe fliegen die RMs raus.

Robert


----------



## subdiver (3. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> kurioserweise geht CD den umgekehrten Weg wie RM
> und verlagert immer mehr der Produktion (auch Carbonrahmen)
> von Fernost zurück in die USA



Da hatte ich wohl die falschen Infos 
Leider, leider 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390459


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (3. April 2009)

brauch den spirit also werd ich bei rocky bleiben.muß dazu sagen ds ich zwei ältere rader aus `05 habe und kann sagen das ich absolut zufrieden
bin.zum thema service in bezug auf rm,jaa das ist so ne sache aber trotzdem rocky bleibt!!!

mfg


----------



## Xexano (3. April 2009)

fritzn schrieb:


> ne ganze Palette vieler obengenannter Bikes 3 Minuten über den Parkplatz gefahren (und das hat schon gereicht), u.a. Specialized (oh no), Lapierre (schlechter als gedacht), Santa Cruz (ok, aber nicht fantastisch), Nicolai (ja, aber), Ellsworth (hmm)



Darf ich fragen, wie beim "Nicolai" der Satz nach dem ".. aber.." weitergeht? Du hast mich jetzt nämlich neugierig gemacht.

Noch bin ich nicht Rocky Mountain untreu geworden. Weil ich nämlich kein Modell fahre, das jünger als Modelljahr 2006 ist. (06 RMX, 05 ETSX und ein Rasouli) D.h. also alles noch waschecht Canada.

Wenn ich aber immer wieder Gedankenspiele über ein neues Bike mache, dann wurde es SELTENST wieder ein Rocky. Meistens war es dann ein Nicolai (saß ja auf den DirtMasters sowohl auf dem Ion und Helius FR und fand beide von der Geo super!) oder auch schon mal eine andere Marke (á.la. Yeti, Sunn Radical, Trek Session 88 made in Taiwan  dafür stimmt aber der Preis nicht!). Als Enduro hatte mich damals nach einem Portes du Soleil-Tag (u.a. DH in Morzine) das Carbon Scott Ransom voll überzeugt! Ich hatte da einzig nur die Bremsen zu bemängeln, die bei einer Abfahrt den Geist aufgaben und ich daher den Rest der Abfahrt ungebremst weiterfahren musste und die in der Endprogression zu weiche All Mountain Gabel, die ich gegen eine Fox Talas austauschen würde. Kein Wunder, dass Rene Wildhaber mit dem Teil auf der MegaAvalance so abgeht. Das Teil ist mMn schon fast DIE eierlegende Wollmilchsau!


----------



## clemson (3. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es für mich keinen Grund Rocky "untreu" zu werden.
> Denn mein Rocky hat noch eine Canuck-Lackierung
> und wurde noch in Canada geschweisst
> 
> ...



http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?id=4896 

Ende für «Made in USA» bei Cannondale 
Das Siegel «Made in USA» war während vielen Jahren ein Aushängschild des Bikeproduzenten Cannondale. In Folge einer Umstrukturierung nimmt diese Ära nun ein Ende. Im Jahr 2010 soll die Rahmenproduktion in Bedford im US-Bundesstaat Pennsylvania geschlossen und die gesamte Cannondale-Produktion nach Taiwan verlegt werden. Der Aufbau der Fahrräder soll aber weiterhin am Cannondale-Hauptsitz in Bedford erfolgen. > ganze Meldung


----------



## numinisflo (3. April 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Wer wird RM untreu?



Ich. Ist längst passiert.


----------



## bestmove (3. April 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Wer wird RM untreu?


Ich nicht! Der Wohlfühlfaktor stimmt einfach, der Rest ist Nebensache.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2009)

Hm,
für mich wäre das "made in Canada" bei einem Element mit ein Kaufgrund gewesen. Ich mochte die Lackierung und das Image spielt halt auch eine gewisse Rolle... 

Hat aber nicht sollen sein und ist was anderes geworden. 

Ein neues Made in Asien kommt mir aber nicht ins Haus, bei einem solch teuren Rad muß dieses Bild im Kopf irgendwie noch stimmen. Und da passt ein Trail in den Bergen besser als eine 08/15 Fabrikhalle, in der kleine Asiaten für sehr wenig Geld schuften müssen....

grüße
sun909


----------



## jota (3. April 2009)

switch sl verhökert und ein alutech pudel fr gekauft.


----------



## fritzn (3. April 2009)

@xexano
Grundsätzlich ist es mal ein Ja zum deutschen Nicolai. Das sind extrem hervorragende Fahrräder. Und ich könnte es mir auch als Nachfolger vorstellen zu einem meiner Rockys. Das Aber heißt, dass bei mir (und subjektiver geht´s jetzt nicht) der Funke nicht so ganz übergesprungen ist.
Da tu ich mir jetzt schwer mit einer Formulierung. Ich mag die Qualität, den Anspruch und das technische - aber letzteres nicht immer. 

Musst Du selber fahren und probieren. Toll sind sie.

Wie gefällt Euch Rotwild?

Aber bislang schreibe ich ja ne Themaverfehlung: Wenn mir das Rad unterm Hintern nicht taugt, auf das ich mich setze, werde ich es nicht kaufen (auch wenn´s RM ist). Ich fahre mometan auch noch andere Bikes, also warum nicht? 
Die Rockys sind allerdings die Schönsten im Fuhrpark.


----------



## haural (3. April 2009)

Also das RC.1 FS reizt mich, zumindest in der Cross Version u Comp Lackierung.


----------



## mmic77 (3. April 2009)

Ich (noch ) nicht. Mein Element TeamSc aus 2005 (erste Serie mit Carbon-Sitzstreben) ist noch ein "echtes" Rocky, schön aufgewertet mit topaktuellen Teilen.
Bei meinem demnächst anstehenden Vertex RSL stört mich die Fernost-Fertigung nicht, da ich einfach mal unterstelle, dass die Asiaten in der Fertigung von Carbon die Nase vorn haben.
Die momentane Nicht-Carbon-Linie bei RM spricht mich allerdings auch überhaupt nicht mehr an.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (3. April 2009)

Sollte ich aus heiterem Himmel auf ein preislich vertretbares Cannondale Judge stoßen, das RMX zu einem angemessenen Preis verkaufen können, dann würde ich das machen. Da das aber rein utopisch ist... 
Ein Ion-ST wäre aber auch ne feine Sache, zudem ich da günstig rankomme.

Wie auch immer: Ich merke eigentlich immer wieder, wie sehr mir das RMX Spaß macht, eigentlich wärs Blödsinn!


----------



## gobo (4. April 2009)

bin das rmx 2005 auf dem bike festival gefahren und war seitdem absolut 
begeistert.seit zwei monaten hab ich mir endlich ein `05 geholt und kann es nun kaum erwarten damit zu fahren.leider ist es noch im aufbau,von daher muß das andere rm herhalten.ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen das ich meins nicht mehr hergeben würde,ja auch weil es noch ein echtes ist und
es einfach kult ist.da ich aber mehr auf die älteren räder o. rahmen stehe kämme ein neueres modell eh nicht in frage.von daher hat sich das eh erledigt.

mfg gobo


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (4. April 2009)

Ich fahr seit letzem jahr ein 07er Slayer . Bin mit dem rad top zufrieden  
Das ist so dass bike was ich immer wollte . Fährt sich super bequem für touren und wenns mal grob wird kann man trotzdem laufen lassen  

Eventuel leg ich mir irgendwann mal was "schnelles" zu . Da würde mir dann ein Vertex oder Element auch gut gefallen . Aber bevors wettermässig wieder richtig schön wird , bau ich erstmal ein paar updates ins Slayer , ist einfach noch zu orginal


----------



## jojada1 (4. April 2009)

Bin letzte Woche seit vielen Jahren zum ersten Mal Rocky Mountain untreu geworden und habe anstelle eines fest eingeplanten Altitudes ein Cannondale RIZE gekauft. Nach zwei Touren mein erster Eindruck:
Super Bike, ideales All-Mountain, agiler als mein altes New Slayer, genauso verspielt im Handling und deutlich schneller im Antritt. Fazit: Andere Mütter haben auch sehr schöne Töchter....


----------



## subdiver (5. April 2009)

Ich kenne mittlerweile Leute, die RM untreu werden, 
weil in unserer Gegend der nächste RM-Händler ca. 70 km weit entfernt ist. 

Der Grund, immer mehr Händler geben RM auf und es kommen nur Bikemärkte als RM-Anbieter nach. 

Nicht jeder Biker, der ca.  3 bis 5.000,-- investieren möchte, kauft im Bau(Bike)markt, 
wenn man andere gute Marken auch beim kompetenten Fachhändler kaufen kann.


----------



## Cuberius (20. April 2009)

Ich werde RM nicht so schnell untreu. Die neue Produktpalette gefällt mir zwar überhaupt nicht, aber ich hab ja mein Switch und ein RMX ist auch unterwegs. Mir gefallen die älteren Modelle einfach besser. Mit dem Flatline z.B. kann ich mich nie anfreunden. Da ist einmal die Rahmenform und die neuen Lackierungen. Aber das ist ja bei anderen Herstellern nicht anders. Die neuen Marzocchis z.B. sehen einfach nur sch... aus. Von daher werde ich meine Rockys wohl fahren bis sie auseinanderfallen.


----------



## neikless (21. April 2009)




----------



## Der Toni (21. April 2009)

neikless schrieb:


>




also bist du doch auf Bruzzler umgestiegen ?! ;-)


----------



## elbarto_g2 (15. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht es mit dem Vertex 50 aus 2009 aus?
Ist das noch "Canadamade" oder von "kleiner Hand" gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (15. Mai 2009)

Die Alu-Vertex-Rahmen werden schon seit Jahren nicht mehr in Canada hergestellt.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (16. Mai 2009)

eher wieder angekrochem kommen   nach rm6 und rmx war die überlegung etwas altersgerechteres / leichteres...lapierre froggy, specialized sx(y) , liteville 901 etc.....aber das slayer oder sxc wirds werden...canuck my love und seht euch mal in der aktuellen bike das bild vom mario auf s. 31 an......zu so einem bild fällt mir als marke wirklich dann auch nur rm ein  das marketing hat bei mir gewirkt .taiwan hin oder her


----------



## evil_rider (17. Mai 2009)

FALLS mein rm7 inne fritten gehen sollte, und RM dann nix hat, das nicht wie ein hängebauchschwein aussieht(also alle aktuellen RM's), wirds definitiv kein RM mehr... gebogene rohre... hässlich, egal welcher hersteller...

achja, und der rahmen darf natürlich nicht aus asien kommen... der ausrutscher zu dem big (s)hit reiskocher war eigentlich schon zuviel des guten...


----------



## bernd_spiegel (17. Mai 2009)

was bleibt dann übrig? nicolai und ....? hab da gar keinen plan mehr wer noch nicht in asien bruzzelt und nicht hängend ist (intense fängt damit langsam an, alutechs keiler ist auch ne sau...cannondale soll ja auch die asien wanderschuhe bereits eingepackt haben....


----------



## evil_rider (17. Mai 2009)

mhhh... kamen die topmodelle von RM nicht weiterhin aus BC?


----------



## bernd_spiegel (17. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte sehr gerne ein RM Flatline 3 gehabt... diese sind bis heute anscheinend in Deutschland nicht Lieferbar. Aussage Bikeaction. Man hat mir also nicht mal die Chance gegeben Rm untreu zu werden.
...jetzt bleib ich halt bei Specialized


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe für Rocky Mountain, dass sich der Prototyp vom neuen Flatline noch weiter entwickelt, ansonsten werde ich mich nach einer deutschen oder amerikanischen Firma umschauen müssen.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin schwach geworden


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2009)

Gratuliere! Spitzenwahl...

Empfehlung: Vollintegrierter Steuersatz, Fox 36, 0° Vorbau + flacher Lenker - dazu 165mm Kurbeln (ein Muss!) und ab geht die Fuhre 

Viel Spass!


----------



## jojada1 (21. Mai 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Fremdgehen nach einigen Vergleichsfahrten:

Slayer SXC50: das TREK Remedy7 ist ganz klar das Bessere bike: Sackt kaum ein und hat deutlich mehr Vortrieb, bergab laufruhiger, leichter und das fÃ¼r 2600â¬!

Altitude: bergauf nach einiger EingewÃ¶hnung subjektiv etwas schneller, auch an ganz steilen Stichen problemlos ohne Absenkung fahrbar, aber weniger Vortrieb, bergab v.a. bei technisch anspruchsvolleren Passagen unsicherer und deutlich schwerer, zudem weniger agil wie ein Lapierre Zesty!

Ach ja, bevor die bÃ¶sen Kommentare kommen: Ich will hier nicht behaupten, dass RM schlechte bikes baut, aber vor Jahren war RM mal wirklich Avantgarde- miles ahead- jetzt haben die anderen aufgeholt, in manchen Dingen (zB Fahreigenschaften) sogar Ã¼berholt und das bei einem deutlich besseren Preis-/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis.


----------



## MrFaker (22. Mai 2009)

> Altitude: bergauf nach einiger Eingewöhnung subjektiv etwas schneller, auch an ganz steilen Stichen problemlos ohne Absenkung fahrbar, aber weniger Vortrieb, bergab v.a. bei technisch anspruchsvolleren Passagen unsicherer und deutlich schwerer, zudem weniger agil wie ein Lapierre Zesty!



mal ne frage an dich, gibt es bikes, mit denen man anspruchsvolle passagen automatisch sicher fahren kann?  

lg chris


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Mai 2009)

Vorher:



Dann:




Inzwischen:










Das Flow hab ich aber auch noch. Als leichte Singlespeed-Trailrakete:


----------



## saturno (23. Mai 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> also bist du doch auf Bruzzler umgestiegen ?! ;-)





ja wahrscheinlich nachdem er mit dem schönen dieter bohlen kurz gegrillt hatte


----------



## jojada1 (23. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> mal ne frage an dich, gibt es bikes, mit denen man anspruchsvolle passagen automatisch sicher fahren kann?
> 
> lg chris



Hallo chris,
klar gibt es bikes, auf denen man sich schneller sicherer bei technischen Passagen fühlt und es gibt welche, bei denen man eine längere Adaptionszeit benötigt. Beim Altitude ist der Schwerpunkt subjektiv weiter vorne, Richtung Lenker verschoben, das gibt zwar Druck aufs Vorderrad, lässt mich aber in steilen Bergab-Passagen unsicher werden.....


----------



## fritzn (25. Mai 2009)

Leute, 
dazu hÃ¤tte ich dann doch mal ne Frage: Hat sich irgendwie in den letzten Jahrzehnten die Physiognomie junger Biker verÃ¤ndert oder hat das psychische HintergrÃ¼nde?
Wieso fÃ¼hlen sich so viele unsicher beim bergab fahren?
Als ich damals 91 angefangen habe, gabs nur Starrgabel und die besten Bikes hatten Ihren Schwerpunkt sehr weit vorne und unten. Ich mag das Feeling mit der Nase Ã¼ber dem Trail zu schweben. Das sehen viele offensichtlich anders.
Das Atitude bin ich probegefahren und fand es ok, sogar ganz gut zu steuern, fÃ¼r so viel Federweg â aber unsicher? Verstehe ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojada1 (29. Mai 2009)

..unsicherer im Vergleich zu anderen GEOMETRIEN mit gleichem Federweg.......ist natürlich subjektiv- ich fahre MTB seit 1988!! Damals auch mit Starrgabel- aber ich fahre heute Trails runter, die ich damals nur geschoben habe- aber je nach Rad fühle ich mich dabei wohler (sicherer) oder eben unwohler... das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen????


----------



## MrFaker (29. Mai 2009)

doch schon etwas schwer zu verstehen, ich lege mich fest, dass sich ein absoluter anfänger auf einem altitude ganz wohl fühlen wird 

lg chris


----------



## jojada1 (30. Mai 2009)

..klar, da stimme ich zu- aber was, wenn er zum Vergleich ein anderes 140mm bike fährt....))


----------



## Peter K (14. Juni 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Made in Taiwan ist für mich kein Argument, ein Bike nicht zu kaufen (ich habe einen wunderbaren Wilier Carbonrahmen aus Fernost zu meinem RR aufgebaut). Dann müsste der Kosten-Nutzen Faktor aber besser sein als bei RM. Der Rush Carbonrahmen ist auch deutlich billiger, als der des Rize.



Werden die RM's jetzt günstiger verkauft wenn die Rahmen in einem Billiglohnland hergestellt werden ?


----------



## MrFaker (14. Juni 2009)

jep siehst du doch 

vor jahren, hast du für so wenig geld nichts ordentliches bei rocky bekommen

da konntest du 6-8k zahlen

lg chris


----------



## MrFaker (16. Juni 2009)

könnte ich schwach werden, mir gefällt das ding 

lg chris


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (5. Juli 2009)

Hatte bislang zwei RM´s - ein Hammer ´03, geiles Stahlhardtail, leider etwas schwer. Dann ein Slayer Hotrod ´05, da war mir der Schwerpunkt zu hoch, hatte immer so ein ungutes kippeliges Gefühl wenn´s technisch und langsam wurde. Wurde noch in Can. gebaut, aber die Schweißnähte waren alles andere als gleichmäßig. Zu den neuen Modellen kann ich nur sagen, dass das geknickte Unterrohr technisch vielleicht sinnvoll sein mag, optisch für mich aber einen Affront darstellt. Darum habe ich mir heuer den Vertex RSL Team bestellt. Die organischen Formen des Rahmens sind einfach genial. Da kann weder Trek noch Scott mithalten. Die Verarbeitung über jeden Zweifel erhaben, Stichwort "Sichtcarbon", das können eben nur sehr gute Handwerker und Taiwanesen sind eben solche.


----------

